#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Animate a strikethrough

## Excel_vba

I want to click the mouse button, then have a strikethrough appear through a word.  I don't want to have a line (from insert shapes) appear.  I want to do it with the strikethrough.

Is this possible?

----------


## jewelsharma

Sure, you can use 


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


 to strike through all the words on every cell in the particular range; or use 


```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


 if you only want to strike-through a part of the cell string. (Replace X & Y with the number of starting character, and the total length of the string that needs to be stricken through).

----------

